# sennheiser 609



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Just got one of those. To my ear, a huge improvement over the SM57 for guitar amp recording, and about the same price. 

Anyone else tried this mic ?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I like using them live, not having to bring a mic stand is great, and they're a lot more neutral sounding to my ear than the SM 57's.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

I agree way more natural than the 57. I could never get the 57 to sound "right". Always figured I had something wrong, maybe not. The 609 immediately sounded like my amp sounded to me.


----------



## Telenator (Aug 9, 2007)

You guys got me intrigued, interesting. Thx for the heads up.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've used Sennheisers on guitar many times and loved them, not the 609 though. I can never keep the models straight but I've used the flat ones with gold on one side and black on the other as well as the big ones with that freaking horrible mic clip built in.

Having said that I can dial in a good guitar tone with a 57 no trouble at all.


----------

